# MAC - Sonic Chic Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2008)

Place all your *Sonic Chic* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Sonic Chic discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Sonic Chic colour story thread.*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Sonic Chic - July 08*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Sonic Chic - July 08*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 26, 2008)

Differences between the 182 and 181SE kabuki brushes

181SE is a lot smaller, very cute, pretty good quality.

On softness.. with 10 being the softest and 1 being the least

182 = 10!
181 =  7


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## aimee (Jul 2, 2008)

pleasantry (NW20 skin)


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Gentle, Gleeful, Love Thing, & Dainty





Warm Soul, Merrily, Nuance, & Pleasantry

Doing swatches is definately harder than it looks.  I hope these are alright... NW/C 20... can be both.









Nuance, Dainty, Warm Soul, & Gentle

Second round of blushes...









Love Thing, Merrily, Gleeful, & Pleasantry


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

My first time doing swatches hope they are ok. 

L - R = *Merrily, Gleeful & Love Thing* on nc50 skin with face & body foundation base in N9


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Done my best on the pics, but the lighting isn't great and its a lot hharder than it looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But enjoy!

L-R: Dainty, Warm Soul, Gentle









On NW20 Skin









L-R: Gentle, Warm Soul, Dainty


----------



## xjoycex (Jul 4, 2008)

Pleasantry


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's Dainty -





And Warm Soul -





Photos taken without flash in natural light.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

dainty





comparisons





181 and 182 comparison





wearing dainty, nw20 skin (no foundation on in photos), applied with 129 brush.









(and im wearing cultureclash l/g from electroflash on my lips)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 5, 2008)

All photo's left to right, on NC15, in natural light. Click to enlarge.

Dainty, Nuance:







Pleasantry, Gentle:







Warm Soul, Gleeful:







Love Thing, Merrily, Love Joy(in first photo, Love Joy by itself):


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2008)

Nuance with a bit of the shiny side (as highlighter)of the mineralize skinfinish in Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer. NC15


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

In natural light


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Close ups also in Natural light.


----------



## bis (Jul 8, 2008)

Warm Soul, Dainty and Gentle on tanned NW20.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 8, 2008)

Love Thing








Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge, Pink Raspberry (left) . Love Thing (right) 




181 brush


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 8, 2008)

L - R Pleasantry, Nuance and Dainty






L - R Pleasantry, Nuance and Dainty

All swatched on nw20 skin.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 9, 2008)

Applied with no base.


----------



## mmc5 (Jul 9, 2008)

More Pleasantry love...clickable thumbnail


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## nursie (Jul 10, 2008)

Merrily, on NC35 (sometimes C30) skin:


----------



## damsel (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## sk_london2003 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2008)

Gentle, Love Thing, and Merrily on NC35/No base











*Closeups:*
Love thing









Gentle









Merrily










No Flash: L-R- Love Thing, Gentle, Merrily





Flash: L-R- Love Thing, Gentle, Merrily


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 10, 2008)

Top to bottom, right to left.
With flash.
Pleasantry, Love Joy, Gleeful
Nuance, Dainty





With flash:
Dainty, Nuance, Pleasantry, Love Joy, Gleeful





Without flash, same order as above. (Excuse the extra foot lol)





Dainty no flash





Dainty with flash





Nuance no flash






Nuance with flash





Pleasantry no flash





Pleasantry with flash





Love Joy no flash





Love Joy with flash





Gleeful no flash





Gleeful with flash


----------



## battipatti (Jul 10, 2008)

Stereo Rose, Gleeful, and Merrily








Top to bottom:
Gleeful, Merrily, Stereo Rose




Ambering Rose, Gleeful, Merrily, Stereo Rose


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## greentwig (Jul 11, 2008)

Left to Right:
M.A.C. - Pleasantry - Mineralize Blush
M.A.C. - Dainty - Mineralize Blush


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 11, 2008)

Gentle (with flash)


----------



## yummiebitez (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love Joy vs. Ever Sun (HTH)
Flash





No Flash


----------



## nursie (Jul 11, 2008)

dainty on L   merrily on R


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 11, 2008)

mac love joy vs. nars lovejoy
mac on the left, nars on the right in all 3
















nars is more plum/glittery and mac is more brown/red


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pink Comparisons*

A few pink blushes to compare.... on NC35 - no base

No Flash:





Flash:





hth!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2008)

Pleasantry in comparison:

Clockwise:

*Pleasantry, Pink Swoon, Don't Be Shy (Barbie 07), Fashion Frenzy (Fafi 08), Sweetness (BPB)*







Without flash:


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 11, 2008)

^Pleasantry


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2008)

dainty mineralize blush on nc25 skin


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 12, 2008)

just because i have nothing better to do, here are more swatches/comparisons between mac & nars blushes (always, mac on the left, nars on the right)
















'

conclusion: similar, but noticeable differences. orgasm is a lot more glittery, it's also darker and more pink. dainty is lighter and more peachy












conclusion: again, similar but noticeable differences. desire is matte, a darker and brighter blue-pink (almost purple compare to pleasantry), pleasantry is lighter, more neutral and more sparkly (color looks a bit washed out in the picture)












conclusion: umm, not so similar. merrily looks like a brick red with gold shimmer/sparkles, where as Mounia is a berry red with wine colored shimmers


then, some random swatches






and then, some more (all in the same order)






with flash










with flash


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 13, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## crystrill (Jul 13, 2008)

love thing


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

CLICK FOR PORN MOVIE ;-)


----------



## justlouise (Jul 13, 2008)

Natural Light (comparative pic Nuance vs. Sunbasque):





Direct Sunlight:






Direct Sunlight (swatched on NC40-NC42):


----------



## pat (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm an NC35/NC40.  As I base I used Soft Ochre.





Left to Right: Merrily, Love Thing, Love Joy





Left to Right: Gentle, Pleasantry, Gleeful, Nuance, Warm Soul, Dainty


----------



## justlouise (Jul 14, 2008)

Natural Light (Warm Soul, Gleeful, Dainty):




Natural Light (Nuance vs. Warm Soul - much better picture of Nuance than my earlier post!!):





_Swatched on NC40-NC42 skin.
_Direct Sunlight:




Natural Light:


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 14, 2008)

DAINTY




































GLEEFUL


























both of these are applied VERY lightly. please note that these could be built up easily to a deeper colour, however i wanted something rather subtle

im approximately an NC25-30











both are brighter IRL and id say gleeful is slightly more coral


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 20, 2008)

PLEASANTRY































NUANCE


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## summerjoy (Jul 24, 2008)

l-r: merrily and dainty


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## lara (Jul 27, 2008)

*Merrily*





*Pleasantry*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Nuance w/out flash*




*Nuance with flash*




*W/out flash*




*With flash*


----------



## Glistening (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Ivana-Maria (Jul 29, 2008)

Love Thing


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 2, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails!




Pleasantry




Barbie Don't Be Shy vs. Pleasantry


----------



## girlstar (Aug 3, 2008)

​On NW15 skin. No flash.


----------



## Marberry (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 25, 2008)

*NC-44 skin*

*clickable pics*


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 10, 2009)

stark naked, love thing, breezy


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 27, 2009)

Natural Light - no flash





Love Thing




Merrily




Love Joy


----------

